# What's Your Favorite Thanksgiving Sides



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 8, 2018)

Since we have members from all over US (and elsewhere) What do you enjoy with your Thanksgiving meal besides the meat, potato, and gravy? We always have the same green bean casserole, sweet potatoes, and dressing. I'm looking for a couple new sides to add to the meal.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 8, 2018)

- Brussel sprouts, 
- roasted root vegetables: chopped carrots, potatoes, beets, celeriac, parnisps; beets cooked separately. Beautiful medley on the plate; tasty too.
- shredded cauliflower, mashed cauliflower.
- shredded broccoli stir fry with roasted nuts
- cous cous with chopped parsley, olive oil and pine nuts


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 8, 2018)

Pickled herring, it a must have at all holiday meals.

Chris


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 8, 2018)

I like the dressing of course and then the yams\sweet potatos.  If I could eat pumpkin pie as a side instead of having to wait for dessert I would count it.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 8, 2018)

Forgot spaghetti squash


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 8, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Pickled herring, it a must have at all holiday meals.
> 
> Chris


I was going to say that!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 8, 2018)

Smoked kielbasi, cranberries


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 8, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> I was going to say that!



Justin are you Scandinavian? 

Chris


----------



## kelbro (Nov 8, 2018)

Green bean casserole. Broccoli cheesy rice.

Does pecan pie topped with Blue Bell ice cream count as a side?


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 8, 2018)

Not in my book, that can be my main coarse


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 8, 2018)

Cornbread dressing with giblet gravy!


----------



## Braz (Nov 8, 2018)

Green bean casserole, the inventor of which died recently at 92. From CNN:

(CNN)Across dinner tables in America, the green bean casserole is a Thanksgiving staple and has been for years. One month before the casserole's customary time to shine, the woman who created it has passed away.
Dorcas Reilly was 92 and died of Alzheimer's disease on October 15 in Camden, New Jersey, the Hinski-Tomlinson Funeral Home told CNN.
Reilly was one of the first full-time members of Home Economics department at Campbell's. That's where she came up with what the company calls "the mother of all comfort foods" in 1955.
She simply combined green beans and Campbell's Cream of Mushroom Soup, and called it green bean bake.


----------



## DIYerDave (Nov 8, 2018)

Candied yams and cranberry salad are popular at our house.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 8, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Justin are you Scandinavian?
> 
> Chris



Nope!  Irish and Italian!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 8, 2018)

Without a doubt and by a landslide stuffing!! Second is deviled eggs. Edging in there with both of those is my smoked turkey


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 8, 2018)

This year I plan to take a half steam table tray of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans, And an Pumpkin/Pecan recipe I saw here.
I gotta go find that.... :confused::eek::rolleyes:o_O

Found it. Jeff Wright's thread.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/a-tip-for-a-good-sunday.280510/#post-1885943


----------



## SlickRockStones (Nov 8, 2018)

Longneck squash baked slathered in butter and brown sugar. My sister makes this awesome summer squash casserole with grated carrot onion, cream of celery soup, sour cream topped with butter garlic ritz crackers. Oh yeah!


----------



## zwiller (Nov 8, 2018)

I found it completely strange at first but my In Laws do cole slaw...  Also, their dressing is intensely difficult to prepare and doubt many would invest that much attention to it but it is divine and even better than the bird itself.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 8, 2018)

Do tell more on the slaw........


----------



## greatfx1959 (Nov 8, 2018)

cornbread dressing, it aint thanksgiving without it......................roll tide


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 8, 2018)

greatfx1959 said:


> cornbread dressing, it aint thanksgiving without it......................roll tide


I've been hoping you southern boys would add your sides. How bout the Cajuns?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 8, 2018)

Well, it's not a side, but our Thanksgiving wouldn't be complete without a big slab of Sweet Potato Pie served with Cinnamon Whipped Cream.
Gary


----------



## AllenRR (Nov 11, 2018)

Being from Oklahoma originally, Deviled egg potato salad is a must. Cornbread stuffing (not the stove top stuff,) and cranberry sauce. Oh yeah..and slaw. Slaw goes good with anything.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 11, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> Smoked kielbasi, cranberries



Def. from PA. We don't do kielbasa on Thanksgiving, but we have it just about every other holiday.


----------



## buzzy (Nov 18, 2018)

I'd have to go with BBQ green beans instead of casserole & pickled eggs. I think pickled eggs are on the table for every get together. Good in the summer & winter too.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 18, 2018)

Sausage dressing. I eat that and skip everything else.


----------



## vgene (Nov 18, 2018)

Favorite: seasoned stuffing with hottest breakfast saisage and finely chopped giblets blackened.


----------



## hb99 (Nov 18, 2018)

Braz said:


> Green bean casserole, the inventor of which died recently at 92. From CNN:  the woman who created it has passed away.  Dorcas Reilly was 92 and died of Alzheimer's disease on October 15 in Camden, New Jersey...Home Economics department at Campbell's. That's where she came up with what the company calls "the mother of all comfort foods" in 1955.



I was born in Camden in 1954 and lived across the street (Abblet Village) from the Campbell's plant for a number of years.


Is Cool-Whip a side dish?  ; ' )


----------

